# ♞ Fan made Online Pokémon MMO RPG Game PokemonPets just started ♘



## MonsterMMORPG (Jul 13, 2014)

*♞ Fan made Online Pokémon MMO RPG Game PokemonPets just started ♘*

☆ Hello guys. How are you doing? I hope all of you are fine.

✰ I would like to introduce you a new (started at 9th July 2014), 100% free (not even donation not to mention there is no premium market etc.)

✯ Fan made Pokémon MMO RPG Game Pokemon Pets: ⇶ http://www.pokemonpets.com

♔ You can register from here to try out the game: ⇶ http://www.pokemonpets.com/Register

✮ The game has hundreds of Pokémon at the moment with 500+ official moves coded

✩ Each week there are events and new Pokémon being added to the game

☆ Game has 520 game maps and they are pretty good actually

✓ Here 2 example of maps: 

⇶  ⇶ 

 As different from other Pokémon Online games, PokemonPets uses bigger artwork images of Pokémon and it is planned to improve overal art quality greatly

✓ Here 2 example of Pokémon artworks:

⇶  ⇶ 

 Pokemon Pets have so many awesome filtering system at many pages that makes players life easier

♛ For such check out following pages:

 Pokédex: ⇶ http://www.pokemonpets.com/
 Game Maps : ⇶ http://www.pokemonpets.com/Game-Maps

㋡ Some useful pages of the game as following to check out:

 PokemonPets contact/about page: ⇶ http://www.pokemonpets.com/Contact

 PokemonPets privacy/TOS page: ⇶ http://www.pokemonpets.com/PrivacyPolicy.aspx

 Game unique stat calculator: ⇶ http://www.pokemonpets.com/Stat-Calculator

 Pokémon listing page to see Pokémon quickly: ⇶ http://www.pokemonpets.com/Monster

 Pokémon Natures page: ⇶ http://www.pokemonpets.com/Natures

 Game unique Pokémon Abilities page: ⇶ http://www.pokemonpets.com/Abilities

 Pokémon types chart page: ⇶ http://www.pokemonpets.com/Type-Chart

 Game unique Pokémon Moves/Attacks page: ⇶ http://www.pokemonpets.com/Pokemon-Moves

 Game how to play page (need to be updated): ⇶ http://www.pokemonpets.com/How-To-Play

 Game videos page (need to be updated): ⇶ http://www.pokemonpets.com/Videos

 Pokemon Pets wallpapers page (all wallpapers are HD): ⇶ http://www.pokemonpets.com/Wallpapers

 PokemonPets banners page: ⇶ http://www.pokemonpets.com/Banners

 Pokemon Pets profile game avatars page: ⇶ http://www.pokemonpets.com/Avatars

 PokemonPets game zones page (game maps are classified as elemental zones): ⇶ http://www.pokemonpets.com/Maps

 Game has dedicated forum: ⇶ http://forum.pokemonpets.com

 Pokemon Pets credits page (you can also get your place here with helping): ⇶ http://www.pokemonpets.com/Credits

 PokemonPets official Google+ page (make sure that you added circle to be aware of news & updates): ⇶ https://plus.google.com/+Pokemonpets

 PokemonPets official Facebook page (make sure that you liked and following to be aware of news & updates): ⇶ https://www.facebook.com/PokemonPetsRPG

 PokemonPets official Twitter page (make sure that you are following to be aware of news & updates): ⇶ https://twitter.com/PokemonPets

 PokemonPets official Youtube page (make sure that you subscribed to be aware of news & updates): ⇶ http://www.youtube.com/PokemonPets

✇ Too much talking now let the HQ gameplay-screenshots talk
 Gameplay HQ screenshots page: ⇶ http://www.pokemonpets.com/Screenshots

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

  


 Pokémon and respective character names/images are trademarks and copyrights of their respective owners.
✯ PokemonPets is not affiliated with Nintendo, The Pokémon Company Creatures Inc. or Game Freak.


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: ♞ Fan made Online Pokémon MMO RPG Game PokemonPets just started ♘*

✓ Version 2.0.2 Pokemon Pets Update Change Logs - Read previous updates as well
 Previous updates: http://forum.pokemonpets.com/Forum-Version-Records

✓ Now there will be a red warning button at Monster Center page (where you heal your team) and at settings page (your control panel)
✓ This button will appear if you did not validate your email
✓ By clicking it you will be directed to email verification page and it works at the moment
✓ If you do not validate your email, your account is not safe enough
 http://www.pokemonpets.com/Settings.aspx

✓ Official following social media channels are fully started please follow all of them
 PokemonPets Youtube : http://www.youtube.com/PokemonPets
 PokemonPets Facebook : https://www.facebook.com/PokemonPetsRPG
 PokemonPets Google+ : https://plus.google.com/+Pokemonpets
 Pokemon Pets Twitter : https://twitter.com/PokemonPets

✓ User stats manually updated

✓ 21 new Pokemon added to the game and some Pokemon images updated/improved

✓ All NPCs, wild Pokemon on the map updated

✓ Offers to my trade pokemon and my trade offers buttons were mixed at market page now fixed

✓ Special name giving to NPCs system is ready however it requires NPC name list preparation

✓ Special weekend 50% bonus EXP and Gold event started

✓ From now on at the 1st day of each month all badges will be wiped automatically
✓ From now on at the 1st day of each month all fly able maps history in zone 14 and above will be wiped and players inside these zones will be teleported to the zone 13 automatically

✓ All badges are wiped and all flyable routes history for zone 14 and above wiped for 1 time only (because of game moves mechanic changes)

✓ Favicons of both the game and forum updated (your browser update may take some time)

✓ How to play game page is updated (please link this page to newbies who asks for help)
 http://www.pokemonpets.com/How-To-Play

✓ New filtering features added to the Pokedex: Filter by Ability, display non-catchable Pokemon on the maps
 http://www.pokemonpets.com/Pokedex

✓ Computer will not select any more suicide moves of Pokemon if that Pokemon HP is not below 20% 

✓ Price was not being well displayed at market due to color fixed

✓ Game top banner updated

✓ All held items prices are updated

✓ Pokemon catching is made significantly easier for below 25 level and slightly harder for above 25 level 

✓ NPCs weren't giving double reward as said and it is now fixed

✓ New 2 Pokeballs added to the game. First one is Super Ball catches with 3.5 rate all types Pokemon and the other one is Extreme Ball catches all types Pokemon with 5.0 ratio

✓ There were a bug that causes with 1% to fail when 100% accuracy move used. This bug fixed 

✓ If enemy Pokemon had type or ability immunity the attacks should fail however attacks with "guaranteed to make the opponent faint" were working. This error fixed 

✓ 2 Moves working mechanic changed. Pain Split and Endeavor will only work when your Pokemon's maximum HP is bigger than enemy Pokemon's maximum HP

✓ Wild and NPC Legendary and Shiny Pokemon bonus HP amount halved 

✓ One-hit KO moves should not work on higher level enemy Pokemon but it was working. This bug just fixed 

✓ One-hit KO moves will not work anymore on higher maximum HP enemy Pokemon

✓ Some existing Pokemon abilities are updated

✓ Extreme Ball will now catch wild Pokemon without fail which HP is below or equal to 2% of its maximum HP

✓ Next turn rest moves were not resting when enemy Pokemon fainted. This is fixed

✓ Trap status will be removed now when enemy Pokemon switches out both in NPC battles and both PvP battles

✓ Images updated and new Pokemon images (Press F5 or refresh button to see updated images)



Spoiler



                                                 



news source


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: ♞ Fan made Online Pokémon MMO RPG Game PokemonPets just started ♘*

✓ Version 2.0.3 (4 August 2014) Pokemon Pets (F2P Online Pokemon MMO RPG Game) Update Change Logs - Read previous updates as well
 Previous updates: http://forum.pokemonpets.com/Forum-Version-Records

✓ Voting feature enabled now you can vote to get special rewards
✓ Make sure you complete each voting carefully and correctly
 http://www.pokemonpets.com/Vote.aspx

✓ Shortcut link to Shiny and Regular versions of Pokemon added to the Pokemon's details page at Pokedex

✓ Official following social media channels are fully started please follow all of them
 PokemonPets Youtube : http://www.youtube.com/PokemonPets
 PokemonPets Facebook : https://www.facebook.com/PokemonPetsRPG
 PokemonPets Google+ : https://plus.google.com/+Pokemonpets
 Pokemon Pets Twitter : https://twitter.com/PokemonPets

✓ 61 new Pokemon added to the game

✓ All NPCs, wild Pokemon on the map updated

✓ Special name giving to NPCs system is ready however it requires NPC name list preparation

✓ Special 1 week 30% bonus EXP and Gold event started (the event will end 11 August 2014)

✓ How to play game page is updated (please link this page to newbies who asks for help)
 http://www.pokemonpets.com/How-To-Play

✓ New Pokemon images 



Spoiler



                                                            



✓ New Pokemon links



Spoiler



 185 Sudowoodo  187 Hoppip  188 Skiploom  189 Jumpluff  190 Aipom  191 Sunkern  192 Sunflora  193 Yanma  194 Wooper  195 Quagsire  198 Murkrow  200 Misdreavus  201 Unown  202 Wobbuffet  203 Girafarig  204 Pineco  205 Forretress  206 Dunsparce  207 Gligar  209 Snubbull  210 Granbull  211 Qwilfish  213 Shuckle  214 Heracross  215 Sneasel  216 Teddiursa  217 Ursaring  218 Slugma  219 Magcargo  220 Swinub  221 Piloswine  222 Corsola  223 Remoraid  224 Octillery  225 Delibird  226 Mantine  227 Skarmory  228 Houndour  229 Houndoom  231 Phanpy  232 Donphan  234 Stantler  235 Smeargle  241 Miltank  243 Raikou  244 Entei  245 Suicune  246 Larvitar  247 Pupitar  248 Tyranitar  249 Lugia  360 Wynaut  424 Ambipom  429 Mismagius  430 Honchkrow  438 Bonsly  458 Mantyke  461 Weavile  469 Yanmega  472 Gliscor  473 Mamoswine



 news source


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: ♞ Fan made Online Pokémon MMO RPG Game PokemonPets just started ♘*

 Latest 3 updates

 A lot of new pokemon added to the game (100+)

 Bug fixes

 New features

 Game mechanics changes

 http://forum.pokemonpets.com/Thread-Version-2-0-3
✓ 4 August 2014

 http://forum.pokemonpets.com/Thread-Version-2-0-4
✓ 16 August 2014

 http://forum.pokemonpets.com/Thread-Version-2-0-5
✓ 1 September 2014

 http://www.pokemonpets.com


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: ♞ Fan made Online Pokémon MMO RPG Game PokemonPets just started ♘*

 Latest 2 updates

 A lot of new pokemon added to the game - Gen 4 fully completed

 Bug fixes

 New features

 Server upgrade now game is a lot faster

 Game mechanics changes

 http://forum.pokemonpets.com/Thread-Version-2-0-6
✓ 1 October 2014

 http://forum.pokemonpets.com/Thread-Version-2-0-7
✓ 10 October 2014

http://www.pokemonpets.com/


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Dec 1, 2014)

*Re: ♞ Fan made Online Pokémon MMO RPG Game PokemonPets just started ♘*

Pokemon Pets V 2.0.9

Whole gen 6 added to the game

Over 188 Pokemon images

Check out full thread for more information

http://forum.pokemonpets.com/Thread-Version-2-0-9


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: ♞ Fan made Online Pokémon MMO RPG Game PokemonPets just started ♘*

http://www.pokemonpets.com

http://forum.pokemonpets.com/Thread-Version-2-0-9

http://forum.pokemonpets.com/Thread-Version-2-1-0

http://forum.pokemonpets.com/Thread-Version-2-1-1

http://forum.pokemonpets.com/Thread-Version-2-1-2

So many things changed and improved. 

All 721 Pokemon added to the game.

Most of the mega forms added to the game.

Massive Pokemon artworks improved.

Here in 2 images updated Pokemon artworks just in the latest update 2.1.2 (smaller version of them put to fit 800x800 pixel)

Also screenshots at the first post updated please refresh the thread


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (May 20, 2015)

*Re: ♞ Fan made Online Pokémon MMO RPG Game PokemonPets just started ♘*

A lot of updates and improvements are done

Please read version history

forum.pokemonpets.com/Forum-Version-Records

www.pokemonpets.com/Register


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Jun 22, 2015)

*Re: ♞ Fan made Online Pokémon MMO RPG Game PokemonPets just started ♘*

new update has arrived

http://forum.pokemonpets.com/Thread-Version-2-1-7

http://www.pokemonpets.com/Register


----------



## MonsterMMORPG (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: ♞ Fan made Online Pokémon MMO RPG Game PokemonPets just started ♘*

New Pokemon Pets Update

http://forum.pokemonpets.com/Thread-Version-2-1-8

http://www.pokemonpets.com

Click below image to see entire Pokedex of Pokemon Pets at V 2.1.8 (Download to see full size : 62.2 MB , 10008x9988 pixels)



✓ New added and image updated Pokemon


----------

